# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  شهادة ميلاد

## أحمد ناصر

[grade="00008B FF1493 800080 4B0082"]ستة أعوام وأربعة أشهر ويوم واحد
قضاهم فى عداد الأموات
اليوم عاد إلى الحياة
صرخت الأصوات :من بعثه من مرقده؟؟
هتف الهاتف: الله أكبر
هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون
بكل العزم عبر الصعاب وشق الرمال
إختبأت آلاف الطلقات المذعورة فى صدره
النافورة الحمراء تكتب على الرمال شهادة ميلاده[/grade]

----------


## RASHA

أخى أحمد ناصر

احسبه شهيدا بإذن الله, وليتنا جميعا  نحظى بمثل شهادة الميلاد تلك, جاءت كلماتك فى ذكرى نصر أكتوبرالذى أتمنى من عميق قلبى أن يتكرر فى عصرنا الحالى , وكفانا هزائم وانكسارات وخنوع.

دومت بود, وكل ذكرى للنصر وأنت بخير

رشا

----------


## gamalelnagar197

اخى العزيز المصرى الشهم احمد ناصر
رائع ما كتبته 
هى شهادة ميلاد لمصر كلها 
كتبها الرجال بارواحهم ودمائهم 
اتمنى ان يتذكر كل مصرى غدا انه يعيش حرا كريما لان هؤلاء الرجال قدموا ارواحهم فداءا له
اتمنى ان يقوم كل مصرى بتقديم ولو كلمة شكر لهم 
شكرا لك يا اخى
اخوك
جمال النجار

----------


## شاهين

اللهم امتنا شهداء وابعثنا شهداء وادخلنا الفردوس الاعلى مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى أحمد ناصر
> 
> احسبه شهيدا بإذن الله, وليتنا جميعا  نحظى بمثل شهادة الميلاد تلك, جاءت كلماتك فى ذكرى نصر أكتوبرالذى أتمنى من عميق قلبى أن يتكرر فى عصرنا الحالى , وكفانا هزائم وانكسارات وخنوع.
> 
> دومت بود, وكل ذكرى للنصر وأنت بخير
> 
> رشا


أختى العزيزة رشا
أشكرك كثيرا على مشاركتك الواعية
وأردد معك قولك
كفانا هزائم وانكسارات وخنوع.

----------


## أنفـــــال

*أحمد ناصر..
انت فين ؟؟ من زمان لم أقرأ لك شيء هنا..
فكرتك مركزة.. سريعة.. كالرصاصات ..
أحسنت
أنفــال*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*ابنى العزيز الغالى
احمد ناصر
سلمت يدك لهذة الكلمات الجميلة
وكم ضحى اجدادنا بالكثير والغالى
من اجل ان تحيا مصر حرة ابية
على مر العصور والازمان.........
ياليتنا نقدم ولو جزء صغير من حياتنا مثلهم
حتى تحيا مصر بكرامة وعزة ونكون من الشهداء
لكل مصرى ضحى بحياته على مر الازمان
 لاجل مصر تعيش وتحيا حرة
الفين تحية وسلام.........
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى العزيز المصرى الشهم احمد ناصر
> رائع ما كتبته 
> هى شهادة ميلاد لمصر كلها 
> كتبها الرجال بارواحهم ودمائهم 
> اتمنى ان يتذكر كل مصرى غدا انه يعيش حرا كريما لان هؤلاء الرجال قدموا ارواحهم فداءا له
> اتمنى ان يقوم كل مصرى بتقديم ولو كلمة شكر لهم 
> شكرا لك يا اخى
> اخوك
> جمال النجار


أستاذى الحبيب النابض بالوطنية
كل هؤلاء الشهداء كتبوا بأرواحهم ودماءهم شهادات ميلادهم
آه لو إستطعنا أن نفعل مثلهم 
آه لو إستطعنا أن نجعل لحياتنا قيمة ومعنى
تحية لكل من ضحى أو على الأقل حاول أن يضحى بروحه
هؤلاء فقط هم الأحياء
أما من إرتضى أن يحيا حياة الذل فهو ميت (وشبعان موت)
ألف تحية لك يا أستاذى الحبيب وصباحك زى الفل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اللهم امتنا شهداء وابعثنا شهداء وادخلنا الفردوس الاعلى مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا


آمين آمين يا رب العالمين
أخى الحبيب شاهين
أشكرك لك مشاركتك وتفاعلك
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابن البلد

*كل سنه وأنت بخير احمد ناصر

وتحيه عطر لكل شهداء مصر الأبرار الكرام 
تحيه عطره لروحهم الكريمة
تحيه عطره لنصرهم المجيد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أحمد ناصر..
> انت فين ؟؟ من زمان لم أقرأ لك شيء هنا..
> فكرتك مركزة.. سريعة.. كالرصاصات ..
> أحسنت
> أنفــال*


أختى الفاضلة أنفال
أشكرك كثيرا على قراءتك ومشاركتك
أنا لا أغيب عن قاعات الإبداع بتواجدى وقراءتى وإن كنت أغيب عنها بمشاركاتى
أشكرك كثيرا على تواصلك الجميل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *ابنى العزيز الغالى
> احمد ناصر
> سلمت يدك لهذة الكلمات الجميلة
> وكم ضحى اجدادنا بالكثير والغالى
> من اجل ان تحيا مصر حرة ابية
> على مر العصور والازمان.........
> ياليتنا نقدم ولو جزء صغير من حياتنا مثلهم
> حتى تحيا مصر بكرامة وعزة ونكون من الشهداء
> لكل مصرى ضحى بحياته على مر الازمان
> ...


ماما الحبيبة
وسلمت لى يا أمى الغالية
وهكذا تمضى الحياة
ويحكى الرواة
حكايات من مات فى عزة
ومن عاش دهرا بخفض الجباه
ومن عاش أسدا يجوب البرارى
ومن مات خوفا وذلا كشاة
هل تعلمين يا ماما زوزو
أنك حينما تشاركين فى أى من موضوعاتى فإنه يصبح أجمل فى عينى
أشكرك كثيرا وربنا يخليكى لى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *كل سنه وأنت بخير احمد ناصر
> 
> وتحيه عطر لكل شهداء مصر الأبرار الكرام 
> تحيه عطره لروحهم الكريمة
> تحيه عطره لنصرهم المجيد*


أخى الحبيب أحمد
وكل سنة وأنت ويوسف والأسرة الكريمة بخير
ومصرنا الحبيبة بألف خير
قد يتوهم الواهمون أننا سوف ننتهى لا محالة
ولكنهم لا يعرفون أن مصر ستبقى أبد الدهر مقبرة للغزاة
وبإذن الله كل الغيامات ستنقشع
وستشرق الشمس من جديد

----------


## على درويش

*الله يا أحمد
استطعت أن تنزع الآهه من قلبى  والدمعه من عينى
كلماتك خناجر تغرس فى الأحياء 
تنعى لهم حياتهم
صورت لى الدنيا  كأنها لحد
وكأننى أعيش داخل أكفان 

شكرا يا أحمد على قلمك المبدع
تقبل ودى وتقديرى
على*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الله يا أحمد
> استطعت أن تنزع الآهه من قلبى  والدمعه من عينى
> كلماتك خناجر تغرس فى الأحياء 
> تنعى لهم حياتهم
> صورت لى الدنيا  كأنها لحد
> وكأننى أعيش داخل أكفان 
> 
> شكرا يا أحمد على قلمك المبدع
> تقبل ودى وتقديرى
> على*


أخى الحبيب م.على
أشكرك كثيرا على كلماتك الجميلة
ولا أتعجب من تفاعلك مع السطور
فهكذا الشعراء دائما
يرون بإحساسهم المرهف ما هو مختبىءبين السطور
فشكرا لقلبك النابض وشكرا لك

----------


## أشجان الليل

أخى فى الله أحمد..
جزاك الله خير على ماكتبت..
فقد سجلت بحروفك شهادة الميلاد تلك..
وقيدتها فى سجل التاريخ
تحياتى لك
 ::

----------


## daria

اخي العزيز جدا جدا 
تأخرت في الرد
ولكن لي مقعد امامي اليس كذلك؟
في كلماتك رأيت شهادة ميلاد تسطر فعلا
حقيقة 
موجزة ومؤثرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى فى الله أحمد..
> جزاك الله خير على ماكتبت..
> فقد سجلت بحروفك شهادة الميلاد تلك..
> وقيدتها فى سجل التاريخ
> تحياتى لك


أختى العزيزة أشجان 
أشكرك كثيرا على كلماتك الجميلة
وأنت قد سجلت بحروفك شهادة لى أعتز بها كثيرا
لا حرمنى الله منك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخي العزيز جدا جدا 
> تأخرت في الرد
> ولكن لي مقعد امامي اليس كذلك؟
> في كلماتك رأيت شهادة ميلاد تسطر فعلا
> حقيقة 
> موجزة ومؤثرة


أختى العزيزة جدا جدا جدا إيمان
نعم .. لقد تأخرت فى الرد
إجلسى فى آخر صف  :: 
طبعا أمزح معك
وأنت تأتين فى أى وقت
وهذه شهادة أعتز بها من أديبتنا الواعدة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

للرفع 
بمناسبة حرب أكتوبر المجيدة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

Thanks wupearls
لكن برجاء عدم تكرار وضع روابط إعلانات لمواقع أخرى

----------


## ghazala son

موضوع ج ميل وواعي الهم اعد علينا نصر اكتوبر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> موضوع ج ميل وواعي الهم اعد علينا نصر اكتوبر


كل الشكر لك ghazala son
على القراءة والتعليق
وأعتذر عن التأخر فى الرد
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كلما مر علينا شهر النصر
تذكرنا الملحمة المصرية الخالدة فى إنتصار أكتوبر المجيد
تحية حب وتقدير لكل الشهداء الذين ضحوا بأرواهم من أجل أن يكتبوا على تراب الوطن أنشودة النصر
 :f:

----------


## أحمد حمدينو

تصوير رائع للحظة استشهاده هذا هو الشهيد دوما لحظة استشهاده هى لحظة ميلاده (فى الجنة )

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تصوير رائع للحظة استشهاده هذا هو الشهيد دوما لحظة استشهاده هى لحظة ميلاده (فى الجنة )


أهلا وسهلا بك أستاذ أحمد
شكرا لك على مشاركتك الجميلة
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تحية لكل شهيد أريقت دماؤه على أرض مصر الطاهرة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / أحمد ناصر
بارك الله فيك
شهادة الميلاد الأولي تثبت أننا أتينا للحياة في سجلات تظل محفوظة إلي أن تضاف لها شهادة الوفاة
شهادة الميلاد الحقيقية لنا تظل ثابتة ظاهرة مع ثبوتنا علي مبادئنا
دمت بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأبن الفاضل / أحمد ناصر
> بارك الله فيك
> شهادة الميلاد الأولي تثبت أننا أتينا للحياة في سجلات تظل محفوظة إلي أن تضاف لها شهادة الوفاة
> شهادة الميلاد الحقيقية لنا تظل ثابتة ظاهرة مع ثبوتنا علي مبادئنا
> دمت بخير


الثبات على المبدأ هو شهادة الميلاد الحقيقية
صدقت يا أستاذ سيد
 :f:

----------

